# UMTS-Stick unter Linux - Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

## DieterK

Hallo,

ich hab hier mit dem HUAWEI-STick E160E massive Probleme in Verbindung mit wvdial und pppd.

```
$ wvdial umts

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP", "event.vodafone.de"

AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP", "event.vodafone.de"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Idle Seconds = 180, disabling automatic reconnect.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Wed Nov 23 10:57:45 2011

--> Pid of pppd: 6523

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Disconnecting at Wed Nov 23 10:58:15 2011

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
```

In der Syslog steht dann:

```
Nov 23 11:02:15 xee pppd[6962]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Nov 23 11:02:15 xee pppd[6962]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 23 11:02:15 xee pppd[6962]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB1

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: Connection terminated.

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: Modem hangup

Nov 23 11:02:45 xee pppd[6962]: Exit.
```

Meine wvdial.conf sieht aktuell so aus:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

ISDN = false

Idle Seconds = 180

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1

Modem Type = USB Modem

Baud = 115200

Carrier Check = no

New PPP = yes

[Dialer umts]

Init1 = ATZ

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP", "event.vodafone.de"

Stupid Mode = 1

Phone = *99***1#

Dialer Attemps = 2

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1

Username = foo

Password = foo

Stupid Mode = true
```

dmesg sagt folgendes:

```
[57309.126500] usb 2-1.1.6: new high speed USB device number 31 using ehci_hcd

[57309.223525] usb 2-1.1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

[57309.223528] usb 2-1.1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[57309.223530] usb 2-1.1.6: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[57309.223531] usb 2-1.1.6: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[57309.228248] option 2-1.1.6:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[57309.228314] usb 2-1.1.6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[57309.228387] option 2-1.1.6:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[57309.228423] usb 2-1.1.6: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[57309.229343] scsi73 : usb-storage 2-1.1.6:1.2

[57309.230885] scsi74 : usb-storage 2-1.1.6:1.3

[57310.232455] scsi 73:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[57310.238993] scsi 74:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[57310.239134] sd 74:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0

[57310.242940] sr1: scsi-1 drive

[57310.243005] sr 73:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[57310.243046] sr 73:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 5

[57310.252800] sd 74:0:0:0: [sdk] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, liegt es an den 2 ttyUSB-Devices. Ich kann im wvdial lediglich die ttyUSB1 mit AT-Commandos versorgen, er muss pppd aber mit ttyUSB0 verbinden. k.A: wieso das bei jedem 20. Versuch automatisch geht, aber kann man das irgendwie fix einstellen?

Danke

----------

## Max Steel

schau dir doch mal in der wvdial.conf die Modem Zeilen an unds sag dir dan welches Modem angesprochen wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue: Dir fehlt vermutlich noch

sys-apps/usb_modeswitch

USB_ModeSwitch is a tool for controlling 'flip flop' (multiple devices) USB gear like UMTS sticks

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Moin

da ich selber das Huawei laufen habe, mal meine Confs.

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Init2 = ATZ

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Phone = *99#

Password = <Your Password>

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Stupid Mode = 1

Baud = 9600

Auto DNS = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Ask Password = 0

ISDN = 0

Username = <Your Login Name>

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.t-mobile"

```

Das ist meine aktuelle wvdialconf.

Ich benutzte meist den kppp, der machte unter Ubunutu allerdings zicken im Zusammenhang mit dem modemmanger.

----------

